# Personal stories of getting preg. 2 weeks after miscarriage



## TjSr

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum and to the world of pregnancy. I got pregnant for the first time, in September within my first month off BC pills. I found on 12/1/11 @ almost 12 weeks pregnant that the baby had died at 8 weeks. I had a D&C done on 12/2/11. Me and my husband are devastated and want to have another chance at being parents. I would like to try as soon as possible to get pregnant again. I have read that 2 weeks after a miscarriage you are very fertile. Was wondering if anyone has gotten pregnant that soon after a miscarriage and if they had a healthy pregancy? I'm nervous about miscarrying again. I go to the dr. next week for my 2 week check up after the d&C. I know most drs. say to wait at least one cycle. Any advice is much appreciated! Thanks :hi:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi, so sorry for your loss. I have been in your situation twice, and totally sympathise. Unless there is any medical reason why they have said you should wait, you should be ok to start trying straight away. They usually encourage you to wait for dating purposes or also to give yourself a chance to recover a bit more emotionally. But after my second loss it was trying again that helped me recover emotionally. 
Please be aware though, that while you can be more fertile after a loss your cycle can take a couple of months to return to normal and you may not ovulate at all in that cycle. It took me four cycles to conceive again after my first loss, and I am currently on my second cycle of trying after my second. I am 38 though so my age may have an effect. 
Hope this helps, and so sorry again that you are going through this horrible time.


----------



## menb

Welcome to the boards! Sorry for the loss that brought you here! Fortunately, you'll find great support thought this difficult time in most of these forums.

My husband and I didn't try 2 weeks after our first miscarriage--too traumatic for sex at that point for me, but we did catch the egg the very next cycle! There are MANY MANY stories of couples being successful with that 1st cycle afterwards, but we weren't. I experienced another MC and my doc said it POSSIBLY could have been because lining hadn't had time to replenish. That 2nd loss was first week of November, so we are still waiting to try again. 

Great luck to you!!!!


----------



## TjSr

Thank you guys for sharing your stories. So sorry for your losses. Its nice to talk to other people who understand how you feel after loosing a baby. I think some people who have never been pregnant don't understand why someone would be so devastated over this but we all had babies no matter how far along there were. 
My husband doesn't really like the idea of trying right away because hes worried we might have another miscarriage. which i am too but i think i'm way more anxious to try and be preganant again. I am worried that the lining in my uterus isn't healthy yet because of the miscarriage and d&c. Do you know if the drs do an u/s to check uterus at the 2 weeks after appointment?


----------



## menb

I didn't have a D&C, but I did have follow-up appointments. No, my doc didn't do an US, but he did do a thorough internal exam (the scoot down a ill more).


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Are you in the UK? I had a d&c (or erpc as they now call it) with the second, and no follow up at all. Crap. The first was a natural and they scanned me a week later to make sure I had passed everything.


----------



## SwabianMrs

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my son earlier this year and I know how desperately I wanted to be pregnant again. I know it is hard to hear this but it really is advisable to wait at least one complete cycle. Physically you may require this as healing time but you do also need some time to mourn for the loss of your child.

I wish you luck and pray you spend xmas 2012 with your baby snuggled in your arms.

xxx


----------



## TjSr

Thank you I think I know the right thing is to wait a cycle , I just think thinking about trying soon even tho we probably won't, kind of gives me hope. Once I get to the drs next week ill hopefully only have a few more weeks until we can try again :) its always a battle between what you know is right and what you want. 

I live in the us. I'm surprised you didn't get check up? It seems like drs do things so different. Even compared to eachother here in the us. From reading threads on here its surprising how many women have heard so many different things from their drs!


----------



## cbass929

Sorry for your loss! And welcome to Babyandbump!! I have my first mc march 5th 2005, i then got pregnant with my son by the 27th of march that same year. He turned out to be great and healthy, almost 6 years ago now. So it can happen and it can turn out to be a happy and great pregnancy. I just had my 2 mc this week. Found out last week that my baby had just vanished. IT's been really hard for me to deal with this time. I'm still trying to decide and figure out if i want to try again, because we do have 2 healthy wonderful children now. Good Luck!!!


----------



## All crossed

I fell pregnant after a long time trying in September and sadly miscarried on 28th November. Stopped bleeding yesterday and had my first negative pregnancy test. According to my midwife that's the green light to start again!


----------



## jenga

Hi
I just wanted to give you some hope really. I went for my 12 week scan and was told the baby had died 2 weeks earlier. Like you I didn't have any signs that anything was wrong, I was devastated. After the D&C (ERPC) I was told it was better to wait till you had one period before trying again, but I was assured this was more for dating purposes, rather than because of any risks. To be honest I did try before my period came and was disappointed when it did arrive. But we tried on the first cycle, and I got pregnant straight away. I was terrified and convinced that the same thing would happen again. Instead of looking forward to my 12 week scan I was dreading it, I went for the scan yesterday and everything looks good. I just wanted to share this with you to give you the hope and reassurance I was looking for when it happened to me.
x x


----------



## marylion

my sister miscarried at 13.5 weeks. A month later she was pregnant again. Her 4 month old son is a healthy, adorable, roly-poly ball of love! :)


----------



## Jewel33

Hello all i had a d&c 10-5-11 and have yet to have a menstrual period :( 
I called my OB-GYN and she started me on Provera x5days it's been 3 days since my last pill and still no AF i'm getting so frustrated but i've heard it can take up to 7days so i'm anxiously waiting so that we can start TTC soon. I pray for all of us on these forums everynight that we will all soon have our BFP's think positive ladies ;)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Happy to have found this thread, I'm coming to the end of my M/C i was 5 weeks this Tuesday when it started and a US yesterday confirmed it was a complete miscarriage.
I found it to be quite painless but emotionally destroying it's amazing the love i felt for something that i only knew about for a week.
We're desperate to start trying again and after the heaviest of bleeding had stopped i felt completely normal like i had never even been pregnant or had a miscarriage.
After reading this i think i'm going to wait until after AF to start trying i don't think i could cope with another M/C even if it was as early and as painless as this one.

Thankyou so much for asking the question x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Beverley, you would be suprised. When I fell pregnant again after my mc I thought if it happened again it would break me. But I dealt with it better than I did the first time. This forum really helped, I have met a lovely bunch of girls who all had a miscarriage around the same time and that helped massively. I am lucky as I have a 2 year old and she gets me through the darkest days. But don't let the thought that it might happen again put you off because this experience has already made you stronger than you probably realise.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Mrs Miggins said:


> Beverley, you would be suprised. When I fell pregnant again after my mc I thought if it happened again it would break me. But I dealt with it better than I did the first time. This forum really helped, I have met a lovely bunch of girls who all had a miscarriage around the same time and that helped massively. I am lucky as I have a 2 year old and she gets me through the darkest days. But don't let the thought that it might happen again put you off because this experience has already made you stronger than you probably realise.

Shed a little tear reading this, I hope it has made me stronger but don't feel strong today I had to cancel a early private ultrasound that we had been so excited about.
Thank you for replying and I'm really sorry to have heard of your 2 M/C you are a very strong lady.
Hope we both get our sticky beans soon, I swear to god I will put up with any and every symptom just to be blessed with a little baby of my own


----------



## LilDreamy

:hi:

So sorry to hear everyone's losses. :nope:

Just to shine a little hope in this thread.

I lost my first baby on the 12th of November.
And I just got my BFP today, 9th December.

I never got my period back... and I'm taking it my cycle was the same as it always was.

I concidered MC CD1. It's sad to think of it that way. :(
But that's how I guestimated when I would ovulate... turns out I was right. :shrug:

Good luck to you all! I hope you all get your :bfp:'s soon!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm so sorry to hear that, and sorry I upset you. Miscarriage is a horrible, difficult thing to go through and the only people who truly understand are those who have been through it. 
Trust me though, it does get easier. You never forget and you never stop mourning the baby that should have been but the pain lessens and you do stop thinking "I would have been however many weeks" and sooner than you think. Scan dates and due dates are hard, but hopefully by then you will be on your way to having your forever baby. You know where to find me if you need to talk or rant.x


----------



## Dreamermama

I agree with Swabian, after a loss it's best to wait at least a month, for your body and your mind. In the meanwhile you can prepare your body by eating a super healthy diet, taking vitamins (my doctor said to go on folic acid for 3 months before getting pg, although I wouldn't wait that long!) You may feel ready to try now, but sometimes your emotions spring back up full force and it would be hard to stay stress free during a new pg.
Everyone is different though, some people deal with this differently and maybe it would be better for some people, these are just my thoughts on the matter!
I had a miscarriage in July of this year and it took me a long time to get over it, I'm only now feeling myself again, After it happened all I wanted was to get pg right away, but we waited 2 months and although it was very difficult looking back I'm so happy I waited, my af is a few days late and Im pretty sure this is it, now I'm in the right state of mind to enjoy a pregnancy!
I wish you all the best and lots of healing!


----------



## TjSr

cbass929 said:


> Sorry for your loss! And welcome to Babyandbump!! I have my first mc march 5th 2005, i then got pregnant with my son by the 27th of march that same year. He turned out to be great and healthy, almost 6 years ago now. So it can happen and it can turn out to be a happy and great pregnancy. I just had my 2 mc this week. Found out last week that my baby had just vanished. IT's been really hard for me to deal with this time. I'm still trying to decide and figure out if i want to try again, because we do have 2 healthy wonderful children now. Good Luck!!!




I'm sorry about both of your losses, I'm glad that you found this thread helpful. It's so nice to get everyone's thoughts on this kind of stuff. It's a really hard decision trying to figure out what the right thing to do. I guess we just have to trust ours drs. and our bodies.


----------



## Krissy27

I was 10 weeks pregnant when I went in for my u/s and no heartbeat, I lost the baby at 8 weeks. It has been 3 1/2 weeks since my D&C. The Dr. advised me to wait at least one cycle before trying again. I read of women conceiving 2 weeks after their m/c and went on to have healthy babies so I thought I would give it a shot. The reason I was able to get pregnant last time was because it was my first month after b/c and it regulated my hormones but it was a late ovulation. 

When I do rarely ovulate I usually feel my ovulation pain. With my pregnancy my pain was on the right side. Well 2 weeks after my D&C I felt what was like ovulation pain on my left side this time so I had sex a few days before and all the time afterwards. 2 days ago I started cramping which I didn't think anything of because I had cramps early on with my pregnancy. Yesterday I started spotting and I only saw it when I went to the bathroom on the toilet paper. Today it stopped for the most part. I thought maybe I was finally getting AF but now I am unsure. I will wait to test later this week to see if AF comes or not. I also have a follow up appt on Tuesday. I am really hoping to conceive right away because my partner just told me he wants to wait 2 yrs before ttc again! I don't think I can wait that long. 

Good Luck! Every woman and pregnancy is different so it is hard to say the outcome. I am also a nurse and I understand why they want you to wait a month but I still gave it a try!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I can't tell you what's going to happen to me since we just had our miscarriage a few days ago, but I CAN tell you that my mom got pregnant with me just a few weeks after her miscarriage. It can definitely happen.

:dust: to us all


----------

